

ICANN's Founding Chairman Speaks Out on TLD Expansion - maerek
http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/25/whats-in-a-domain-name/

======
gapanalysis
Wow, can the founding chairman of ICANN be so out of touch with international
markets that she doesn't mention the value of internationalized domain names?
Perhaps anything you can't read in your native language doesn't have value to
some, but this article only considers one aspect of new TLDs.

